# Echo' UKC show wins...



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Good luck on the BIS! You already had such a successful weekend! Congrats!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Great job and cogratulations! UKC is fun and I am looking forward to doing it with my boy. The only thing I don't like about them is you don't get a time to show until that day, so you have to be there all day long. Good luck! We're thinking of you.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

The first day was the hardest. We were the last Group in Friday night & I was the last dog to show in regular competition & that was 10:45pm & miss Echo lost her tail wag that late but we did get a Group 2. But I knew where we were the next day since it was posted. First Group in the ring wohooo. I really do love the UKC but I am getting no competition in the MCPOODLE ring, so really not worth spending my money getting a Grand Champion. Echo is ranked #3. I have already signed up for 1 more weekend & then I won't bother showing her in conformation. We will go on to RO & Agility.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------

